# Twin top corks



## Vaughn (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a little problem with my twin top corks this last weekend. These corks (4111 ) are #9 corks , 1.75" long. This was my first choice in corks when I first got into the hobby. 


The problem occurred when I tried to open a couple of bottles before a party. My corkscrew (which is a VERY good screw) is a single lever device that drives the screw in by pulling the lever over then back to open the bottle. NEVER FAILS. However, Friday night, I went to open the bottles and the screw pushed the corks into 2 of the 6 bottles I opened!




It was not only aggravating, it was embarrassing. I'm supposed to be the wine expert in this group. The ones that failed me where the ones that had the twin top corks. I had others with twin tops that did not fail and a couple of good agglomerates that did well. But these pushed in like they were buttered! 


I know what you all will say...should have got the agglomerates. I know, I know. I will also tell you that the corks were wet. This is strange though.Makes me worried that the other bottles with these corks are not sealing well enough.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 22, 2006)

I have twin tops that were winery overruns, and I've never had problems with them. That being said, I know that there are different quality, brands, etc. of twin tops.


What catches my eye is when you say the corks were wet. Where they wet after they got pushed into the bottle



, or do you mean that if you grab a bottle off your rack, the end of that cork is wet? If the latter is the case (and it's wet from wine), you need to get those corks pulled and replaced ASAP.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess I should clarify. The bottles had been stored on their side and therefore, the corks were wet and swollen on the inside. No leaking had occured. I only mention it because I know someone will ask if I was storing the bottles correctly. 


Funny story about storing wine. I have a friend who wanted to show me his wine collection. He showed me a bottle that he was most proud of. It was a Chardonnay dated 1990. Seeing that is was just a plain table wine variety, I cringed. When he picked it up, I noticed a white line running from the mouth of the bottle down to the underside where it had been stored. I pointed out to him that he may have a bad cork. As he turned the bottle in his hand, I also noticed that there were large chunks floating around in the bottle (cringe again). The cork had completely disintegrated! The only thing holding the wine in was the shrink cap. Needless to say, he was very disapointed. 


I have given away wine to many friends. Later I ask them what they thought of it. Half the time, they tell me they are going to keep it for a special occasion. My answer...DON'T! Drink it now. I'll give you another bottle later. After 3 years, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 23, 2006)

Vaughn said:


> I guess I should clarify. The bottles had been stored on their side and therefore, the corks were wet and swollen on the inside. No leaking had occured. I only mention it because I know someone will ask if I was storing the bottles correctly.




The wet/swollen condition of the corks on the wine-side is fine - all corks will do this. What you'll want to do is keep an eye on this as your wine ages (and you sample a bottle now and then



). If you get to a point where most of the cork is wet and swollen when you remove it, that is an indicator that it is time to pull the old corks and stick fresh ones in.


When you inserted these corks, did you insert them dry or did you soak them?


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 23, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> When you inserted these corks, did you insert them dry or did you soak them?




Frankly Funky, I don't remember. Most likely, these corks were "dipped" before inserting, but not soaked. This is something I did almost a year ago, so my memory is fuzzy. 


I always check corks when I pull them, to see how they are holding up. Most of the time, they are soaked up to a 1/4 inch up the cork. This has been true for both these corks and the agglomerates. I prefer the agglomerates for many reasons, but I have even had a minor problem with them. I've had some "stick" on me. For whatever reason, the coating on the cork fails and I have a cork that doesn't want to budge out of the bottle. Had to replace the screw on my corkscrew after one. Bent it up. 


I sometimes wonder if dipping (in k-meta)makes this more likely.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 23, 2006)

There are not too many Chardonnays that will run for 16 years.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, very true. I have never understood the hobby of wine COLLECTING. This baffles me. It is sorta like having a hobby of donut collecting or fruit collecting. After a time, the item you are collecting is no longer good for the purpose it was intended for, consumption. Now, I do know those that collect bottle labels and bottles. This makes sense. But wine? And even if you knew it would last for a while, I still don't get it. You may get a good cognac to last you for decades. But why not drink it? The memory of a special occasion with a special wine, much more valuable than a bottle of wine that sits unconsumed.


----------

